# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Botanica (Flora) >  Pinsapo.

## FEDE

Hola amigos.

Aquí os dejo unas fotos y alguna información de este árbol.

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Abies_pinsapo
http://www.centrodeinformaciongrazal...grazalema.html

















Vistas desde el puerto de Las Palomas (Grazalema)




Esto es todo por ahora saludos.

----------


## Los terrines

FEDE, muchas gracias por las imágenes, que son preciosas; hace unos 20 años conocí el pinsapar de la sierra de Grazalema y es algo realmente impresionante, se me quedó grabado en la retina.

Un saludo cordial a todos.

----------


## frfmfrfm

FEDE, bonito reportaje de los pinsapos y la información de su historia.

Un saludo.

----------


## REEGE

Gracias Fede, sin ninguna duda uno de mis árboles preferidos... Cerca de mi Cabaña en La Bolera, había uno precioso y hace poquito hemos plantado uno en el poblado de Fresnedas, pero hasta que se haga mayor!!! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Calima

Hola a todos:
En la ETAP de Torrelaguna hay unos cuantos pinsapos que uno de los que trabajaban allí trajo de Grazalema alrededor de 1980. Los consiguió de una brigada que estaba en Grazalema repoblando zonas del Pinsapar, que entonces allí cuenta que llamaban "El Pinar", y que habían nacido en un semillero que tenían en el lugar. Los años han pasado y aquí se ven dos ejemplares en la zona del poblado de la ETAP. Por lo dicho estos ejemplares son pinsapos nacidos en Grazalema.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Saludos.

----------

